# Chicken Sausage



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 10, 2006)

Well today was the day to make some chicken sausage. Got me small sheep casings, 16 lbs. chicken that I ground, three different recipes and off I went.


 See Puff, I do wear the hat!


 

 




 



Recipes are here  http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewforum.php?f=45


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 10, 2006)

That looks great Nick.  I gotta get some more equipment.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 10, 2006)

Looks great Nick! How long did it take you to make all of that?



By the way.................nice hat [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 11, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Looks great Nick! How long did it take you to make all of that?
> 
> 
> 
> By the way.................nice hat [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]



Way to long. I had trouble stuffing these with the grinder. The chicken is a lot moister than pork and it was hard to stuff down the throat of the grinder when I was stuffing. Took about 4 hours from grinding to clean up. Got to get me one of those sausage stuffers that Witt has!


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 11, 2006)

Nick,

All three recipes call for chicken with skin, do you grind the skin of the chicken also?

Nice hat!!!!!!!


----------



## wittdog (Dec 11, 2006)

Looks great Nick...how did it taste? What part of the chicken did you use?


----------



## Bruce B (Dec 11, 2006)

brian j said:
			
		

> impressive and nice hat! i'm surprised puff didn't pick up on that.   :?



Puff did...he mentioned it in his post. [smilie=a_whyme.gif]  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 11, 2006)

Good stuff Nick! If you get a chance would you post the recipes? Nice link job also. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 11, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


79 bucks http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/ ... _200308623 
I wish I had got one 10 years ago! Worth every cent! We did 10 pounds in less than 15 min. It's on sale this month for 74.99


----------



## Aaron1 (Dec 11, 2006)

They have them at www.grizzly.com for $59.Type stuffer into the search box.
Aaron


----------



## Cliff H. (Dec 11, 2006)

Is the curved style or the vertical style more desirable?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 11, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Nick,
> 
> All three recipes call for chicken with skin, do you grind the skin of the chicken also?
> 
> Nice hat!!!!!!!


Yeah Bruce, I used the skin. The little bit of fat the chicken has is under the skin. I froze the skin before I ground it and it was perfect.



			
				wittdog said:
			
		

> Looks great Nick...how did it taste? What part of the chicken did you use?


Thighs. Best bang for the buck and they are easy to de-bone.



			
				Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> Good stuff Nick! If you get a chance would you post the recipes? Nice link job also. [smilie=a_goodjob.gif]



Chris, right here  http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewforum.php?f=45

I cooked some of the sausage tonight. I was looking the most forward to the Herbes de Provence. They were good but the Roman style stole the show! The Chardonnay with Apples was good but I think next time I won't grind the apples so fine. All of the recipes could have used more salt, not a lot just a little more.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 11, 2006)

Aaron said:
			
		

> They have them at www.grizzly.com for $59.Type stuffer into the search box.
> Aaron



Thanks Aaron, I just ordered one. I checked out three of them (including the one from sausagemaker) and they all seem to be made exactly the same. Probably came from the same manufacturer but Grizzly had the best price.


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 11, 2006)

That is one fine lookin' dinner Nick


----------



## Aaron1 (Dec 12, 2006)

No problem Nick,glad to be of assistance.
Aaron


----------



## wittdog (Dec 12, 2006)

If your not smoking the sausage would you want to use a binder?
I used a binder once on some sausage I wasn't going to smoke just grill and I didn't care for the finsished texture...JM .02


----------



## wittdog (Dec 12, 2006)

Peter said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doesnt' the binder make for a firmer sausage...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 12, 2006)

Aaron said:
			
		

> They have them at www.grizzly.com for $59.Type stuffer into the search box.
> Aaron


Oh hell. Story of my life, day late and a dollar short! Oh well, I love that stuffer. Great recipes there Nick. Thanks.


----------



## Aaron1 (Dec 12, 2006)

Couple of weeks ago I was at the Canadian store for Northern Tools up here.I got 6 ez-ups for $69.99/each and a 5lb horn stuffer for $7.99.  They are moving and dont want to take the inventory with them.
That was a good day,local super market has butts for a buck a pound this week so I will be pulling out the grinder and taking the stuffer for a test.
Aaron


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Dec 12, 2006)

I have a 8 pound horn stuffer that is a POS! any one wants it, Ill give it away, You pay for shipping.  good to keep the door open though. that's all it's good for.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 12, 2006)

Good luck with the horn stuffer....let us know how it works for you.....


----------



## wittdog (Dec 12, 2006)

Peter said:
			
		

> wittdog said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Peter I am not criticizing your use of binder in fresh sausage, I I swear by it when smoking sausage...I just prefer a loser sausage when I am grilling the fresh stuff...


----------



## wittdog (Dec 12, 2006)

Fine looking meal Nick...I love the fact that you got the fine china out to present it... :P


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 12, 2006)

Peter said:
			
		

> Great looking sausage, Nick and some real good porn!
> 
> Couple of questions, have you ever used a binder with chicken sausage?  What spice combination did you use in the Herbes de Procence?



http://www.penzeys.com/cgi-bin/penzeys/ ... depro.html


----------

